
Announcing Visual Studio “15” Preview 5 - vyrotek
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/05/announcing-visual-studio-15-preview-5/
======
radix07
If this make VS significantly faster and lighter, it might be the only thing
keeping me from using it full time for Python development (that and Linux
systems). It might actually be one of the best IDE's out there for Python.
Autocomplete just works, vim bindings, debugging/stepping through code is easy
as pie, pip and virtual environments all integrated...

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python/)

~~~
devereaux
Then why don't you use Visual Studio on Linux?

Personally, that's what I do: Visual Studio Express 2010 for C# already works
beautifully on my debian Jessie if you don't use dual screens.

I have to look at 2015 or the regular ("Pro") version of previous versions of
Visual Studio, but there should be nothing unfixable.

By the way, if some good soul from Microsoft reads this and has a license to
spare for Visual Studio Pro 2010, I'd be happy to check it works just as well
:-) I have Microsoft Imagine but for some reason they don't give license for
old version of VS

If you want to try Visual Studio Express 2010 C# with wine, my recipe is just
below. (I have to submit it to the winetrick team one day)

If you want to use external dlls, don't forget to start Visual Studio with the
prefix override WINEDLLOVERRIDES=fusion=n,ngen=n wine C:\\....\VCSE.exe

###### Devereaux recipe for VS2010 C# on wine 1.8

# basics

winetricks windowscodecs corefonts

winetricks dotnet20 dotnet40

# To download prerequisites ; to make the properies tab work ; to help some
tools

winetricks winhttp gdiplus mfc42

# To view help files

winetricks ie8_kb2936068

# Then simply install from publically availble ISO:

#
download.microsoft.com/download/1/E/5/1E5F1C0A-0D5B-426A-A603-1798B951DDAE/VS2010Express1.iso

wine /mnt/VCSExpress/Setup.exe

# NB: Refuse Silverlight and SQL as it may fail.

# Then if you want, you can install SP1 from publically available ISO: #
download.microsoft.com/download/E/B/A/EBA0A152-F426-47E6-9E3F-EFB686E3CA20/VS2010SP1dvd1.iso

wine /mnt/Setup.exe /passive

# NB: (must be passive, otherwise the splashscreen crashes)

~~~
radix07
Stuff like this is why I still can't bring myself to use Linux as my main
development machine. That and some special tools that only work in Windows.

Lately however I have been developing like a hipster using Vim for all of my
Python stuff.

~~~
devereaux
I understand your point, it seems complicated.

But stuff like this is why I use Linux as my main development machine. I have
a reproductible process, and a full and independant installation of every
piece of software living in a ~/.wine-whatever directory - here .wine-
visualstudio2010

If anything happens to my installation, I can either unpack a tarball of this
directory (in a known-to-be-working state) on another machine, or rerun an
automated version of my recipe and have whatever Windows software ready in a
matter of minutes, automatically.

Laptops break, bad things happens. It can be a catastrophy when your time is
tight.

Personally, I don't have time to spare to sit through an installation process,
and dependencies, and click on EULA, etc. So I want things to work reliably,
even if the initial setup takes a bit longer.

I love Microsoft software, but Windows is too fragile. I have a Windows
partition and even a dedicated Windows machine. They usually work beautifully.
ConEmu is so much better than all the X terminals I know. MSYS and bash from
git are great development environments.

I just don't want to depend on Windows for anything too serious.

~~~
radix07
I hear ya, everyone has their ways that work for them. Once I see wine come
up, I usually start to glaze over. Although honestly I still haven't given
wine a fair try yet.

Don't get me wrong I love Linux and really wish I could use it as my main
machine, but there are just some tools and interfaces I have to use on Windows
since I do some hardware work as well with proprietary tools and all their own
EULAs..

However the more I have been getting into web development lately the more
Windows has become a pain to use for some tools and libraries.

So I just use VMs, Rasperry Pi's and pretend occasionally. Tried Cygwin for
awhile, but it just not the same.

Conemu definitely rocks! However I somehow managed to merge the Windows
Terminal and Cygwin in the same terminal by default which I have been unable
to figure out... But at least I can use ls/dir interchangeably now, so I don't
see it as a bad thing.

------
canistr
_Run to Click. You no longer need to set a temporary breakpoint to skip ahead
and stop on the line you desire. When stopped in the debugger, simply click
the icon that appears next to the line of code your mouse is over. Your code
will run and stop on that line the next time it is hit._

This looks like a great feature.

~~~
gokhan
FYI. You can right click on a line and "Run to Cursor" in vs2015 and older
versions.

Nice touch.

------
rajeemcariazo
In my experience, Visual Studio 2013 is better than Visual Studio 2015 when
working on ASP.NET. I get many errors in Razor files when on VS2015. All
errors disappear when I clean and rebuild the whole project. I hope it gets
better on the next version of Visual Studio.

~~~
UK-AL
Err how old is your version MVC your using. Could be they depreciated it?

~~~
rajeemcariazo
i use ASP.NET MVC 5

------
buckbova
Awesome. It takes so long to load vs 2015 and if I want to have two or three
instances open simultaneously it absolutely kills my machine. Can't wait for
this to come to the official release.

------
sremani
Is Visual Studio "15" using any parts of Linux subsystem on Windows for
targeting or testing? Much interested if there is something interesting going
on that end.

------
neppo
> Improved speed of Git source control operations by using git.exe

Can someone elaborate on this, how was it implemented in previous versions?

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Presumably it was previous using libgit2 or libgit2sharp.

In fact, the README at
[https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2](https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2) says:

    
    
      libgit2 is already very usable and is being used in production for many applications
      including the GitHub.com site, in Plastic SCM and also powering
      Microsoft's Visual Studio tools for Git.

------
dvcc
Visual Studio really needs to drop the large but seldom release schedule.
There are so many pieces that just need minor improvements, that must await
for these gigantic day-to-install releases before they see light.

Saying that, I absolutely love VS just wish they actually managed to fix the
update/release process.

~~~
platz
enterprise does not like the rolling-release model.

~~~
yuhong
Not to mention each new release of Visual C++ for example require a new CRT
etc with different file names.

~~~
anonymfus
_> Starting with Visual Studio “14,” we will stop releasing new versions of
the CRT with each release of Visual Studio. Whereas before we would have
released msvcr140.dll in this forthcoming release, then msvcr150.dll in the
next release, we will instead release one new CRT in Visual Studio “14” then
update that version in-place in subsequent releases, maintaining backwards
compatibility for existing programs._

From this post: [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2014/06/10/the-
great...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2014/06/10/the-great-c-
runtime-crt-refactoring/)

~~~
yuhong
Outdated article I think

------
JustSomeNobody
30 seconds... 30. sigh.

This just isn't something to be happy about.

~~~
tclancy
>loading the solution for the entire .NET Compiler Platform “Roslyn” 30
seconds with Visual Studio ‘15’ compared to 60 seconds with Visual Studio 2015

A 50% performance improvement isn't something to be happy about? How quickly
should it be doing the loading of that specific set of files?

~~~
DSteinmann
> How quickly should it be doing the loading of that specific set of files

Sub 500ms? Read the solution, read each project file, read the first level of
file and folder names in each project, then show the solution explorer.
Anything else can go in a background thread which doesn't block building,
running, or opening individual files.

I would like to see where the other 29,500ms are going.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Precisely this. Crystal Reports used to (I don't even know if CR still exists,
tbh) display each page of a report as it rendered it. This made the app very
productive compared to every other reporting tool we tested (at the time).
They all rendered ALL the pages before showing even the first. This is
deplorable and anti-user.

Visual Studio should read in all the files, restoring to open the ones I had
open last time and allow me to start editing immediately while still loading
the rest in the background. Also, Intellisense data should be cached, because
if the load time of 30 seconds is because it's prepping that each time, that's
a waste.

~~~
jboles
> Visual Studio should read in all the files, restoring to open the ones I had
> open last time and allow me to start editing immediately while still loading
> the rest in the background.

It's already done this for a few versions -- a feature named 'asynchronous
solution load'. You're able to open a file and start editing while the X
hundreds of projects load. However if you do a Navigate To, Find In Files,
etc. among other operations, you'll get the modal progress bar because those
operations require having the entire solution parsed. But editing and other
simple operations are available while the projects are loading (which takes up
the bulk of the time).

edit: more info about asynchronous solution load:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2013/10/14/asy...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2013/10/14/asynchronous-
solution-load-performance-improvements-in-visual-studio-2013/)

